# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Reported Post by UKSmartypants

## UKSmartypants

UKSmartypants has reported a post.

Reason:


> Vaccine thread, please move to covid forum


Post: How Long Do the Vaccinated Have to Live
Forum: The Sciences
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: crayons
Original Content: 


> crazyedit: This is how some very rich people think, I know, I've been around the globe trotting yacht crowd. But this interview/transcript goes into how the luci's at the top of the food chain operate...We'll begin >>> Posted on August 27, 2021 by State of the Nation 
> 
> 
> *How Long Do the Vaccinated Have to Live?*  By Steven Fishman
> 
> I deferred this question to a friend of mine, Dr. Mylo Canderian, Ph.D. [born Milos Iskanderianos, Corfu, Greece, 1938], who developed the patent for Graphene Oxide for use as a Hematological Bioweapon in 2015.
> 
> In full transparency, Dr. Canderian is what I would call a Genocidal Globalist, who follows Precept Ten of the Georgia Guidestones, which is very seldom discussed, stating Be not a Cancer upon the Earth; Leave Room for Nature.
> 
> ...

----------


## Common

I moved it to covid and vaccines

----------

